# Curvy/chubby



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ok boys... following on from the chubby thread...

Can u clarify the difference between curvy and chubby.

I ask because I describe myself as both although one description is viewed more negatively than the other.

Ready... go!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why didn't you just let me edit the title of the other one you nugget :lol:

You not " chubby " you know your not but even if everyone on this board tells you that you wont believe it...


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Curvy is an attractive shape, chubby is a less attractive shape (in comparison to curvy), that's not to say chubby isn't attractive though, merely distinguishing the aesthetics comparatively.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Chubby is when there's actual rolls of fat, a gunt etc.

curvy is when you have wide hips, narrow waist and a big chest.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Why didn't you just let me edit the title of the other one you nugget :lol:
> 
> You not " chubby " you know your not but even if everyone on this board tells you that you wont believe it...


I thought I was going mad for a minute then, thinking I'm sure I just replied to this thread :lol:

Queenie you are definitely not chubby, far from it! x


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

curvy

 chubby

how i see the differents


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

you`re neither curvy nor chubby.

Nigella Lawson - curvy

Dawn french - chubby


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

This is how i see it

Curvy



















Chubby



















Taking the f*ckin p*ss










The last one i wouldn't even if i was in one of @resten devious parties


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

curvy is what you tell your mates your girlfriend is if you like her

chubby is what you tell your mates if you don't like your girlfriend


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

And id say @RXQueenie is neither..needs a bit more meat on the bone


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sorry for the confusion @Milky and @[email protected] - can u tell I have ocd?? Lol.

Really interesting to see people's perceptions of this!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Chubby to me is a way of being polite for not saying your fat especially to a woman

Curvy to me is a way of saying cut down on the macdonalds or youll end up chubby and be wearing pants that we can camp out in...

That's how I see it just


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Curvy is shapely but with some meat on the shape that is tight and not wobbly.

Chubby is where the shape is of no consequence but can you pinch an inch?


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> This is how i see it
> 
> Curvy
> 
> ...


Girl in the top 2 pics has cracking body as does Coco.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Curvy women are sexy (Monroe ANYONE? )

Chubby woemen are just fat


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> This is how i see it
> 
> Curvy
> 
> ...


Honestly that big bird in red I would hate to clean her cage out,,,,amagine chris deberg singing about her,,,,,MONSTER IN RED IM RUNNING FROM YOU CHEEK TO CHEEK INCASE YOU COMPRESS WHAT LEFT OF ME THATS HOW I SEE

Personally I wouldn't touch her with a bag of dicks never mind my own,,,just my choice


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I think everyone will have an individual view of these 'tags'

From what ive seen of you RXQueenie i wouldnt have you under either the term chubby (most definatly not) or curvy. Id say you were more toned and shapely which id consider the 'better looking sister' of 'curvy'


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Curvy bow legged women = perfect


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry for the confusion @Milky and @[email protected] - can u tell I have ocd?? Lol.
> 
> Really interesting to see people's perceptions of this!


Lol it would've bugged me too.

It is interesting, there seem to be a few different ideas.

I would say I'm curvy with a chubby belly lol. Once I've got rid of the belly I'll just be curvy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Or what ever floats your boat. Dont forget women see us men the same way!!!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok boys... following on from the chubby thread...
> 
> Can u clarify the difference between curvy and chubby.
> 
> ...


your certainly not curvy or chubby,,,you need to go to spec savers,,,a great figure

@Uriel feck of before you call me smarmy [email protected] again,,,lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Lol it would've bugged me too.
> 
> It is interesting, there seem to be a few different ideas.
> 
> I would say I'm curvy with a chubby belly lol. Once I've got rid of the belly I'll just be curvy


Picsornocurves


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Chubby isn't anywhere near fat. You have strapping, chunky and hefty in between the two...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Curvy bow legged women = perfect


Curvy knocked knee woman = All wrong


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> This is how i see it
> 
> Curvy
> 
> ...


pmsl at the last one! :laugh:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Chubby is also another name for a hardon.......just saying


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Unless your star is chewing a toffee your not fat,,quite easy..

The curve and chubby thing gets it wrong for me as most no matter if you carry a bit of weight see that as fat..

Fat to me is a big exit that blocks the sun out so a bit of weight to me is fine...

If you have a belly like a septic tank then im out,,,,,the ones that say ohhh im big boned just or an over active thyrod gland etc....then you see them at the pokey van ordering enough ice cream to fill a bath...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> Honestly that big bird in red I would hate to clean her cage out,,,,amagine chris deberg singing about her,,,,,MONSTER IN RED IM RUNNING FROM YOU CHEEK TO CHEEK INCASE YOU COMPRESS WHAT LEFT OF ME THATS HOW I SEE
> 
> Personally I wouldn't touch her with a bag of dicks never mind my own,,,just my choice





huckfead said:


> pmsl at the last one! :laugh:


Im sure theres plenty of deluded heavy machinery type women out there who class themselves as curvy when we all know them bitches heavy :laugh:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im sure theres plenty of deluded heavy machinery type women out there who class themselves as curvy when we all know that bitch heavy :laugh:


hahaha your on my level bro


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

curvy is big tits hips and fat **** big in the right places.

chubby is fat everywere


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ASOC5 said:


> curvy is big tits hips and fat **** big in the right places.
> 
> chubby is fat everywere


And what about mouths too as most that are huge always are on documentrys yelling like nutters

Don't get me wrong tho in general I see massively obese both men and women always complaining its not my fault,,zzzzzzzz

Im not putting down peep with medical conditions at all and fully respect them as its not their fault

I mean both guys and gals that get really fat like I did and blame the world a part from themselves,,,,,,,wanted to clear that up

I maybe added to this thread in the wrong way without explaining first of all tho that's me as normal

I was that fat person too at one time and know what it like to feel

Now im a pure muscled up animal


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Picsornocurves


Pm ok?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Pm ok?


Pm or powder room! Lol


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> And what about mouths too as most that are huge always are on documentrys yelling like nutters


BBW videos on pornhub dont count as documentaries


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

saxondale said:


> you`re neither curvy nor chubby.
> 
> Nigella Lawson - curvy
> 
> Dawn french - chubby


Dawn french - FAT!!!!


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

ASOC5 said:


> BBW videos on pornhub dont count as documentaries


I agree that's why I have a woman to work it with me tho thanks for your concern:thumb:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> Dawn french - FAT!!!!


fat = chubby.

chubby = what your mum calls you when your fat

my favourite chubbys

View attachment 126211


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Pm ok?





RXQueenie said:


> Pm or powder room! Lol


How is this fair in this age of equality?


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Im sure theres plenty of deluded heavy machinery type women out there who class themselves as curvy when we all know them bitches heavy :laugh:


How about those who are size 20 wearing size 12 clothes. I mean, all that fat hanging outside the tops of their jeans and the bottom of their green t shirts. You know that creaking sound you hear when they sit down?. It aint just the chair straining, its the stitches that are about to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> How is this fair in this age of equality?


Whoever told you life was fair lied :tongue:


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

huckfead said:


> How about those who are size 20 wearing size 12 clothes. I mean, all that fat hanging outside the tops of their jeans and the bottom of their green t shirts. You know that creaking sound you hear when they sit down?. It aint just the chair straining, its the stitches that are about to go.


yeah that crowd reminds me of the only gay in the village thing


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Whoever told you life was fair lied :tongue:


Yeah with you ladies its very unfair for us guys in general,,,control freaks the lot of ye,,,,:laugh:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ive seen @[email protected]'s curves


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

this thread has made me hungry


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

it won't matter after 10 pints


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Ive seen @[email protected]'s curves


pm me your and hers, ill then decide whether either of you is curvy or chubby


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

zack amin said:


> pm me your and hers, ill then decide whether either of you is curvy or chubby


Mine are in my journal for all to see. No need for pm's


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

hometrainer said:


> it won't matter after 10 pints


 Been their (hangs head lol )


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Mine are in my journal for all to see. No need for pm's


seems ive missed this, I wouldn't say your either tbh, going of your avi your the tight toned sexy look, which suits you, unless you want to be curvy or chubby lol. women have loads of different looks, firm, toned, slim,skinny, curvy,chubby, fat, etc


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


> Mine are in my journal for all to see. No need for pm's


Yes and I have visited them over and over again,,,its worth the look guys,,,only I ran out of printer ink I was framing em,,

Hey Claire I don't care you put them on so don't blame me,,,the odd thump on the ear from the mrs doesn't worry me lmao


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Curvy and chubby is the difrence between 240-260lb on stage and 280-300lb mass monster, chubby's just abit ott, when the body starts to loose its shape for the werse.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

if a woman on here is a classy looking bird I say and if it offends ya I don't care

Im real I say how I feel I don't back off,,,,i have respect and a great mrs and family tho I was taught respect.

I judge a person by character not colour,,religion and I certainly have many female friends in my life,,,if you don't like feck off...

Im me bigtrev rared in the back streets of Belfast in the 70s,,i owe nobody feck all,,,like or hate tho I like all....

And yeah im pretty well build to so im no newbie,,,thats my rant


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Sweet jesus have mercy!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> if a woman on here is a classy looking bird I say and if it offends ya I don't care
> 
> Im real I say how I feel I don't back off,,,,i have respect and a great mrs and family tho I was taught respect.
> 
> ...


Who are you ranting at Trev?


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

curvy is someone with a good bit of fat, but is firm and not flabby and has a shape to them.

Chubby is someone who has a good bit of fat, but is flabby and watery and there is not much of a shape to them


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Mine are in my journal for all to see. No need for pm's


what pages in your journal so I don't have to go through all the 'training' stuff, just the goodies


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Sweet jesus have mercy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

BigTrev said:


> if a woman on here is a classy looking bird I say and if it offends ya I don't care
> 
> Im real I say how I feel I don't back off,,,,i have respect and a great mrs and family tho I was taught respect.
> 
> ...


you sound like Belfast's first Gangsta Rapper


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

cant beat some big thighs


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

barsnack said:


> you sound like Belfast's first Gangsta Rapper


lmao,,u maybe right bro


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

There isn't a difference, curvy and chubby are the same, curvy a positive view, chubby a negative, bigger than that is fat. You fail comfortably to reach any of those categories.

Dump that negative self image! Other than a nice ass and matching chest, you're approaching slim from normal!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Curvy





































Chubby


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

PaulB said:


> Curvy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's a ride in my books bro,,,


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

BigTrev said:


> that's a ride in my books bro,,,


the lady below is sexy as fwark....


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

PaulB said:


> the lady below is sexy as fwark....


So u must be a stalker,,,,thats my bit on the side


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Now that's sexy


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

In for the discussion.....and pics :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Not really curvy or chubby, but I've shagged a girl so ugly that I genuinely had a sneaky check on the dancefloor to ensure she didn't have a penis.

She didn't. Therefore g2g


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

@queenie...neither Hun....but it's more about how' u see yourself I guess ( aiming that all of us) as for the guys thread..Chubby curvy it's all crap really...just like I get called skinny or thin...erm no I'm not!!! Because I see me as athletic/ toned but if I was to ask 20 others it would be different it's just labels. You are what you think you are


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

@RXQueenie

Ya don't fit in ya own thread hun

Ya sexy n all

but not big enough to be curvy

& certainly not chubby.

Toned & shapely I think would describe you better hun


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

This wasn't a thread about me  i was asking what u guys see as curvy/chubby. Genuinely interested.

Like I see guys that describe themselves as athletic.... whereas theyre just skinny. Athletic to me says muscle tone.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> This wasn't a thread about me  i was asking what u guys see as curvy/chubby. Genuinely interested.
> 
> Like I see guys that describe themselves as athletic.... whereas theyre just skinny. Athletic to me says muscle tone.


 That'll teach me for not reading the thread properly.

Just off to get my coat


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> This wasn't a thread about me  i was asking what u guys see as curvy/chubby. Genuinely interested.
> 
> Like I see guys that describe themselves as athletic.... whereas theyre just skinny. Athletic to me says muscle tone.


agreed on athletic / toned !!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

On a good day I'd say I'm curvy...mostly because my ar5e doesn't sag and I still have a shape......unfortunately allmy pics are ancient


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Beklet said:


> On a good day I'd say I'm curvy...mostly because *my ar5e doesn't sag* and I still have a shape......unfortunately allmy pics are ancient


 Gotta be a great start that

The ass is one of the first things to go  :thumb:


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

One on the far right is curvy. Middle is obviously more ideal js


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

I describe meself now as chubby size 12....but I don't see it in negative way...more like a chubby wee cherub lmao ....think if you feel good about yourself you really don't give a damn what others think... I know I'm happy now after being a size 20 momma before.... of course id love to be a skinny size 8 think that looks amazing but its not gonna happen lol


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> I describe meself now as chubby size 12....but I don't see it in negative way...more like a chubby wee cherub lmao ....think if you feel good about yourself you really don't give a damn what others think... I know I'm happy now after being a size 20 momma before.... of course id love to be a skinny size 8 think that looks amazing but its not gonna happen lol


most men and myself would look at you as curvy woman at size 12 not chubby.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

I was a skinny size 8 once.....felt horrible


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Loveleelady said:


> I describe meself now as chubby size 12....but I don't see it in negative way...more like a chubby wee cherub lmao ....think if you feel good about yourself you really don't give a damn what others think... I know I'm happy now after being a size 20 momma before.... of course id love to be a skinny size 8 think that looks amazing but its not gonna happen lol


Wow you've done fantastically well to lose all that!

You're right, feeling good about yourself is the most important thing.

Oh and being a size 8 is highly overrated. I was a 6/8 many years ago before having my kids and I was just so cold all the time lol. Need a bit of meat on your bones for the UK climate :lol:


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

saxondale said:


> fat = chubby.
> 
> chubby = what your mum calls you when your fat
> 
> ...


That's got me thinking of burgers with lots of cheese sauce. Too many of those will certainly make you chubby


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

you posted this thread so people could tell you that your arent chubby didnt you. go on, admit it


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Chubby, curvy. It's all the same to me. Since when has chubby been so negative. It just means carrying a bit of weight.

Fat, obese, heifer, blobby are negative lol not chubby IMO


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> Chubby, curvy. It's all the same to me. *Since when has chubby been so negative*. It just means carrying a bit of weight.
> 
> Fat, obese, heifer, blobby are negative lol not chubby IMO


next time you are with your better half tell her shes looking chubby. see what reaction you get


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> next time you are with your better half tell her shes looking chubby. see what reaction you get


Sex ban on the way..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

k8tjane said:


> That's got me thinking of burgers with lots of cheese sauce. Too many of those will certainly make you chubby


we`re off to Yankees for Sunday lunch, we really shouldn`t ......


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PaulB said:


> Sex ban on the way..


 

since when has it been so bad :lol: sounds like he has never spoken to a woman before haha!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

You call a curvy one back


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

saxondale said:


> we`re off to Yankees for Sunday lunch, we really shouldn`t ......


Your killing me now.....it's boring beef and veg for us. I so want a burger......


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

k8tjane said:


> Your killing me now.....it's boring beef and veg for us. I so want a burger......


I had one last night too - no really, handmade burger co

View attachment 126247


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> I had one last night too - no really, handmade burger co
> 
> View attachment 126247


you should be neg repped for that. worse than women on facebook


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> you should be neg repped for that. worse than women on facebook


I`m trying to get my wife into the chubby category - see what she looks like


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Curvy = borderline fat Chick but there's still a chance she won't end up full on chub

Chubby= fetch a bucket

Queenie you don't Even come close to curvy so stop been such a bloody women!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Curvy - the ideal female look.

Chubby - lose a dress size to be curvy.

Fat - wobbles all over, bingo wings, the works...

Slim - looks like a boy.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

One of the most attractive women I ever met was curvy with a tiny bit of chub......this size zero / skinny look couldnt turn me off anymore !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> next time you are with your better half tell her shes looking chubby. see what reaction you get


The same reaction I would get if I told her she was looking a bit curvy I guarantee


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pain2Gain said:


> Curvy = borderline fat Chick but there's still a chance she won't end up full on chub
> 
> Chubby= fetch a bucket
> 
> Queenie you don't Even come close to curvy so stop been such a bloody women!


Ive always been told im curvy because of the big bum, small waist thing I have going on. Im not putting myself down or anything.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Curvy is nice.

Chubby is borderline.

Fat is bone idle.

Morbidly, disgustingly obese is tragic.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


> Ive always been told im curvy because of the big bum, small waist thing I have going on. Im not putting myself down or anything.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> View attachment 126273


See that isn't a curvy or chubby woman, it's a gorgeous hot woman. If I designed bodies that would be my template


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Ive always been told im curvy because of the big bum, small waist thing I have going on. Im not putting myself down or anything.


You aren't curvy in the sense most guys use it though, you just have a woman's figure. And a bloody nice one.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Curvy is what chubby girls describe themselves as to try and cover up the fact that they know they're over weight but want to give off an air of being happy with how they look. There's nothing wrong with being curvy.

Chubby is a polite yet still obvious way of describing someone who's fat.

Same as chunky, and big boned.


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

SirStrokeUrEgo said:


> View attachment 126232
> 
> 
> One on the far right is curvy. Middle is obviously more ideal js


This picture illustrates my point perfectly. Look at the faces

Skeletor, "become a man purse and you'll get to have sex with my flacid motionless body" and the girl who can suck a golf ball through a garden hose.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dux said:


> Curvy is what chubby girls describe themselves as to try and cover up the fact that they know they're over weight but want to give off an air of being happy with how they look. There's nothing wrong with being curvy.
> 
> Chubby is a polite yet still obvious way of describing someone who's fat.
> 
> Same as chunky, and big boned.


Chunky, big boned, stout, husky, fuller figured, stocky - people like to call it anything but fat lol


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

SirStrokeUrEgo said:


> View attachment 126232
> 
> 
> One on the far right is curvy. Middle is obviously more ideal js


The one on far right is pretty much perfect in my eyes


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

comfla said:


> This picture illustrates my point perfectly. Look at the faces
> 
> Skeletor, "become a man purse and you'll get to have sex with my flacid motionless body" and the girl who can suck a golf ball through a garden hose.


 :confused1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

CJ said:


> The one on far right is pretty much perfect in my eyes


Little bit shorter and she's spot on


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Breda said:


> Little bit shorter and she's spot on


Agreed bud


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Little bit shorter and she's spot on


and bigger tits


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok boys... following on from the chubby thread...
> 
> Can u clarify the difference between curvy and chubby.
> 
> ...


Curvy and a bit of meat on them for me, I like a comfy ride.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Ive always been told im curvy because of the *big bum, small waist* thing I have going on. Im not putting myself down or anything.


No look is better than this, as long as some decent chesticles too 

Anyhow, from pics I have seen, you look great!


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

SirStrokeUrEgo said:


> View attachment 126232
> 
> 
> One on the far right is curvy. Middle is obviously more ideal js


The girl on the far right would be spot on for me ...... if I was that shallow ..... which I am.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

At least she's trying.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Nidge said:


> At least she's trying.
> 
> View attachment 126300


looks like shes watching telly to me


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Nidge said:


> At least she's trying.
> 
> View attachment 126300


Where did you find that pic of me? :lol:


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Is this girl chubby or fat? Some pics see looks decent but others not sure



I think she is from a reality show "Shas of [something]"


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Is this girl chubby or fat? Some pics see looks decent but others not sure
> 
> View attachment 126525
> View attachment 126526
> ...


still would though, wouldnt you?


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Is this girl chubby or fat? Some pics see looks decent but others not sure
> 
> View attachment 126525
> View attachment 126526
> ...


chubby


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)




----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


>


swing


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

IMO curvy is the structure of a bird, wide hips/large boobs and a more heavyset foundation. Whereas chubby is just any bird that has had too many cream cakes


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

RXQueenie said:


>


Is that you Queenie?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


>


cracking figure. you look great


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


>


Even the dog is like "dang girl!!"


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Even the dog is like "dang girl!!"


you have a talking dog?!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

That is an amazing figure. #hourglass


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> you have a talking dog?!


You don't?!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SamG said:


> You don't?!


whilst I am an animal lover (make of that what you will) I prefer the feline species.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

@RXQueenie you look fanbloodytastic! :thumb:


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Curvy - muscle

Chubby - fat


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

I see, you wanna get a talking dog mate....more social than those sly fookers.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> @RXQueenie you look fanbloodytastic! :thumb:


Just proof that im curvy when people were saying I weren't.... eerr... I bloody am. Lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SamG said:


> I see, you wanna get a talking dog mate....more social than those sly fookers.


please dont refer to cats as sly.

does this bit fella look sly to you?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Just proof that im curvy when people were saying I weren't.... eerr... I bloody am. Lol


You're curvier than a curvy thing on a curvy day in curvesville


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> please dont refer to cats as sly.
> 
> does this bit fella look sly to you?


Lol I just replied to Quennie and when the screen refreshed BAM cat crotch in the face :lol:

Made me jump!


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> please dont refer to cats as sly.
> 
> does this bit fella look sly to you?


Tell him no, i didn't mean it.

But i won't be turning my back to him, put it this way.

I went to a rescue place at the weekend...found a lovely little dog. This bloody cat was skulking around like it owned the place. Not to be trusted.


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

kelly brooke - curvy


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

DoIEvenLift said:


> kelly brooke - curvy
> View attachment 126571


Yep, great example of curvy. Alongside Holly Wolloughby too....perfect. Why anybody would want an ultra skinny girl is beyond me. Women should embrace their natural shape (i'm talking natural though, not natural plus ten stone of fat, ain't nothing natural about that!).


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

It's cos the fashion industry is dominated by gay men whose ideal body shape is similar to a young boy.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jon1 said:


> View attachment 126205
> curvy
> 
> View attachment 126206
> ...


I'd say they are both just fat tbh


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'd say they are both just fat tbh


Then you are fuc.king mental lol. Top girl is so hot.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Then you are fuc.king mental lol. Top girl is so hot.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> View attachment 126573


With the chicks you bang you should not be posting those type of pics


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Breda said:


> With the chicks you bang you should not be posting those type of pics


Iv done ONE fat bird! Hahahaha


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

RXQueenie said:


>


Oh hell yes, you look fantastic. Amazing figure :wub:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

cooper79 said:


> Oh hell yes, you look fantastic. Amazing figure :wub:


I still reckon would look better two stone lighter!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

digitalis said:


> It's cos the fashion industry is dominated by gay men whose ideal body shape is similar to a young boy.


yes that's correct. All gay people are paedoes. :death:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> yes that's correct. All gay people are paedoes. :
> 
> Not very PC !!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> I still reckon would look better two stone lighter!


Doesn't look like there's 2 stone to loose ....look great!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Doesn't look like there's 2 stone to loose ....look great!


Oh trust me, plenty of wobble. All can go! Lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> I still reckon would look better two stone lighter!


Probably... even so I still would:tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i bet someones inbox is full after this thread .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ewen said:


> i bet someones inbox is full after this thread .


Yeah. Probably the one posting pussy pics


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah. Probably the one posting pussy pics


you been at it again :laugh:

what page are said pics posted :whistling:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> I still reckon would look better two stone lighter!


What are you on about you gimp!? You do not need to lose 2 stone, you'd look like a rake and that's not sexy!

You know this deep down


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I was being sarcastic at his ridiculous statement


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ewen said:


> i bet someones box is full after this thread .


Fixed it for you


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

But Kelly can also be borderline chubby...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Mingster said:


> But Kelly can also be borderline chubby...
> 
> View attachment 126590


Drooool. That'll do for me!

See, while it's on the precipice of chubby that to me is a quintessential womanly shape.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> But Kelly can also be borderline chubby...
> 
> View attachment 126590


Ming, I reckon you woould have to be careful with a bird like Kelly, could balloon up after a few kids or when she ages.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

And me. Nothing wrong with chubby. Chubby = nowhere near fat. Chubby = cuddly...

HG. That's a chance worth taking


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> Ming, I reckon you woould have to be careful with a bird like Kelly, could balloon up after a few kids or when she ages.


"Pulling a rip cord" I believe is the technical term Sir.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this is what i find attractive .

View attachment 126591


but i really like chubby too ...

View attachment 126592


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Oh hell yes, you look fantastic. Amazing figure :wub:





Skye666 said:


> Doesn't look like there's 2 stone to loose ....look great!





RXQueenie said:


> Oh trust me, plenty of wobble. All can go! Lol


What the fuc.k are you lot talking about. She is carrying too much fat, lets not lick her ass all day long.

Claire, you want to lose 2 stone. Get on with it and stop complaining you femdom.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> What the fuc.k are you lot talking about. She is carrying too much fat, lets not lick her ass all day long.
> 
> Claire, you want to lose 2 stone. Get on with it and stop complaining you femdom.


  im on it mcgru x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cooper79 said:


> Oh hell yes, you look fantastic. Amazing figure :wub:





Skye666 said:


> Doesn't look like there's 2 stone to loose ....look great!





RXQueenie said:


> im on it mcgru x


When arnt you on it.

...and riding


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> What the fuc.k are you lot talking about. She is carrying too much fat, lets not lick her ass all day long.
> 
> Claire, you want to lose 2 stone. Get on with it and stop complaining you femdom.


In fairness mr straight to the point! ( of which I do advocate) she is wearing clothes so as I said it doesn't look like she needs to loose 2 stone. Also lets not beat about the bush here as a guy generally u can tell a girl that...as a female I would be accused of bitching no win situation..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> In fairness mr straight to the point! ( of which I do advocate) she is wearing clothes so as I said it doesn't look like she needs to loose 2 stone. Also lets not beat about the bush here as a guy generally u can tell a girl that...as a female I would be accused of bitching no win situation..


Exactly what me and my mate were just saying.

If one of my male mates has put on some fat, i'll say "f.uck mate, you're looking a bit tubby".

Same situation. The girl asks her friend "am i putting on fat" friend says "na na, you look fine. def not".

My mate knows his mrs has put on a fair bit of fat and said to her "i dont want you to get fat and then i not find you attractive" (which i think he is within his right to say but thats a different debate) and her reply was "well, so and so said i hadnt put on any" so she carries on eating crap and not exercising.

Girls seriously dont do themselves any favors.

@RXQueenie, you look like a hippo. Sort it.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Exactly what me and my mate were just saying.
> 
> If one of my male mates has put on some fat, i'll say "f.uck mate, you're looking a bit tubby".
> 
> ...


i am not like that though. i would take criticism from either sex and i wouldn't view it differently. i think it annoys me more when i DO see a problem, and people don't recognise it.

basically i think people should agree with the view i have of my body as it's mine


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> i am not like that though. i would take criticism from either sex and i wouldn't view it differently. i think it annoys me more when i DO see a problem, and people don't recognise it.
> 
> basically i think people should agree with the view i have of my body as it's mine


Yeah, i know you wouldnt. But im alking about normal girls :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> i am not like that though. i would take criticism from either sex and i wouldn't view it differently. i think it annoys me more when i DO see a problem, and people don't recognise it.
> 
> basically i think people should agree with the view i have of my body as it's mine


But the main question was re curvy and chubby...not loss of weight from that pic with the dress on u have fab boobs small waist and hips...so it's not to pretend I'm agreeing really I just didn't think 2 stone. Also look at ur avi..u have abs and look toned so one has to be careful before ranting about someone figure...that said get ya kit off and post up and then il tell ya...there how's that lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> But the main question was re curvy and chubby...not loss of weight from that pic with the dress on u have fab boobs small waist and hips...so it's not to pretend I'm agreeing really I just didn't think 2 stone. Also look at ur avi..u have abs and look toned so one has to be careful before ranting about someone figure...that said get ya kit off and post up and then il tell ya...there how's that lol


the main question was people's perception of curvy and chubby.

i dont have abs... the pic is an old one. im more the shape of the left hand pic, not the right


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


>


curvy. decent rack and a nice shape. i would,and idon't even drink. could go for 2st Q and see


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> But the main question was re curvy and chubby...not loss of weight from that pic with the dress on u have fab boobs small waist and hips...so it's not to pretend I'm agreeing really I just didn't think 2 stone. Also look at ur avi..u have abs and look toned so one has to be careful before ranting about someone figure...that said get ya kit off and post up and then il tell ya...there how's that lol


Im think you would be surprised by how much weight people can hold.

For instance, i can have abbs and still need to lose 2 stone to be ripped. So if claire is wanted to go for the finess look, then yeah, she prob would have to lose 2 stone. If she wanted to be curvy...well then no, she doesnt have to lose anything. Goal dependent.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

This thread just shouts "Body dysmorphia" to me

I'll not lick anyone's ****, and I'll be completely truthful...

In that pic I think you look properly curvy (the good kind, trust me) but clothes can be very deceiving in terms of accentuating shape, or hiding fat...until a bikini shot goes up, I'll have to just base my opinion on that one pic


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Ok boys... following on from the chubby thread...
> 
> Can u clarify the difference between curvy and chubby.
> 
> ...


Its funny all us guys think we are too small and want to get bigger and all the girls want to be smaller , but anyway from yr pics yr slim ,curvey is carrying a little weight and well chubby is time to lay off the donuts


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Missed the prev page but depends on goals, I suppose...to be proper lean then yes, 2 stone isn't such a strange figure...

I'd need to lose 2 stone to look curvy and fit, nearer 4 stone to look lean....on this board, people understand that, but if I told someone ouside BB that I would need to lose 4 stone to get on a stage, all I'd get is 'Oh no,you're fine as you are' and 'where from?' 

different perceptions for different goals.

In BB terms I'm fat. In 'real world' terms I'm curvy or chubby in the wrong light :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im think you would be surprised by how much weight people can hold.
> 
> For instance, i can have abbs and still need to lose 2 stone to be ripped. So if claire is wanted to go for the finess look, then yeah, she prob would have to lose 2 stone. If she wanted to be curvy...well then no, she doesnt have to lose anything. Goal dependent.


I know this :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im think you would be surprised by how much weight people can hold.
> 
> For instance, i can have abbs and still need to lose 2 stone to be ripped. So if claire is wanted to go for the finess look, then yeah, she prob would have to lose 2 stone. If she wanted to be curvy...well then no, she doesnt have to lose anything. Goal dependent.


Gah..beat me to it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

amigamike said:


> Its funny all us guys think we are too small and want to get bigger and all the girls want to be smaller , but anyway from yr pics yr slim ,curvey is carrying a little weight and well chubby is time to lay off the donuts


No what's interesting is how most say that they like 'curvy' yet beast themselves in the gym to get bigger, leaner etc then think a woman will feel ok with curvy..just coz u guys think its ok..she may not.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> No what's interesting is how most say that they like 'curvy' yet beast themselves in the gym to get bigger, leaner etc then think a woman will feel ok with curvy..just coz u guys think its ok..she may not.


Question I have..is why do gorls want to be skinny? Actually tiny and thin? To me that screams 'weak and feeble'

I talk to girls who want a massive gap between their thighs and bony elbows and just nasty stuff....

Don't get me wrong, if someone is tiny,there's not a lot they can do about it, but the constant drive to look half starved - don't get it, it's certainly no healthier than being massively fat...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Question I have..is why do gorls want to be skinny? Actually tiny and thin? To me that screams 'weak and feeble'
> 
> I talk to girls who want a massive gap between their thighs and bony elbows and just nasty stuff....
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if someone is tiny,there's not a lot they can do about it, but the constant drive to look half starved - don't get it, it's certainly no healthier than being massively fat...


Some girls like to be percieved as weak and want to have a big guy look after them. Some see it as more feminine.

You quite often see bodybuilders with tiny little girlfriends. We attract that kind of woman.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I talk to girls who want a massive gap between their thighs


the gap is sexy


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

man_dem03 said:


> the gap is sexy


No its not


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

man_dem03 said:


> the gap is sexy





Breda said:


> No its not


I can see both sides to the argument


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Missed the prev page but depends on goals, I suppose...to be proper lean then yes, 2 stone isn't such a strange figure...
> 
> I'd need to lose 2 stone to look curvy and fit, nearer 4 stone to look lean....on this board, people understand that, but if I told someone ouside BB that I would need to lose 4 stone to get on a stage, all I'd get is 'Oh no,you're fine as you are' and 'where from?'
> 
> ...


Amen sister lol, for too many years I let ppl tell me I was stocky to the point where I half believed them.

'Ooh u carry it well, u look big rather than fat!'

Lol 4 stone lighter and still going, lying bastards  wish I had a pal like powerhouse back then to lay some truth bombs down:lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

man_dem03 said:


> the gap is sexy





Breda said:


> No its not


Yet again people are making these things black and white, it's all opinion and there are various extremes. The triangle gap is sexy to some but u wouldn't want to park a bus in there


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Breda said:


> No its not


to me it is, the gap isnt only for skinny chicks. i hate skin an bones.

my mrs is a size 4 up top, has double d's and a size 10 on the bottom with a big bum and has the gap thanks to her taking up weight training with me

think people get confused and think the gap is only for skinny chicks


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Question I have..is why do gorls want to be skinny? Actually tiny and thin? To me that screams 'weak and feeble'
> 
> I talk to girls who want a massive gap between their thighs and bony elbows and just nasty stuff....
> 
> Don't get me wrong, if someone is tiny,there's not a lot they can do about it, but the constant drive to look half starved - don't get it, it's certainly no healthier than being massively fat...


The gap between legs made me smile hear that all the time! It's not the best look. I have to say though I get this all the time..I'm Slim I'm tiny I'm skinny...it's just as annoying for those of us slimmer than those overweight and in fairness harder to gain weight (men shush u eat like pigs I'm referring to women here) than loose it that's not saying loosing isn't difficult either. I'm size 8 I was 12 after my son but I trained after and Avnt stopped hence the size has been maintained ..I think we should just know in ourselves what we are and where we are heading forget labels...did I rant? Sorryyyyy


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

man_dem03 said:


> the gap is sexy[/QUO
> 
> Mind the gap! Sexy to u maybe...bet u wouldn't want one between ur legs though?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sexy gap



Not sexy gap


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> you do realise im a man dont you? lol
> 
> i find the little gap sexy on my chick, simple as that. my mrs aint skinny, far from it. shes actually near enough a perfect double of salma hayek's body shape and if you dont find that sexy im affraid its time to come out the closet


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

man_dem03 said:


> Pics are needed!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Yet again people are making these things black and white, it's all opinion and there are various extremes. The triangle gap is sexy to some but u wouldn't want to park a bus in there


Woah woah. Lets not get racial with this!!!


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

Fatties are gross and that's the end of it. They sweat more and their fannies hang loose.

GOOGLE:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Some girls like to be percieved as weak and want to have a big guy look after them. Some see it as more feminine.
> 
> You quite often see bodybuilders with tiny little girlfriends. We attract that kind of woman.


I noticed that at the shows - I wondered if the girls are attracted to a BBer, or if the men seek out tiny girls to make them look bigger? 



man_dem03 said:


> to me it is, the gap isnt only for skinny chicks. i hate skin an bones.
> 
> my mrs is a size 4 up top, has double d's and a size 10 on the bottom with a big bum and has the gap thanks to her taking up weight training with me
> 
> think people get confused and think the gap is only for skinny chicks


See the pics - I meant that big thigh gap that makes a woman look like they have no thigh muscles...


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Beklet said:


> See the pics - I meant that big thigh gap that makes a woman look like they have no thigh muscles...


oh yea it's not about girls who's legs look like a baby giraffe's


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Beklet said:


> I noticed that at the shows - I wondered if the girls are attracted to a BBer, or if the men seek out tiny girls to make them look bigger?
> 
> See the pics - I meant that big thigh gap that makes a woman look like they have no thigh muscles...


Probably a bit of both tbh. They help us look big...we protect them  good deal. Teamwork lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JammyGit said:


> Fatties are gross and that's the end of it. They sweat more and their fannies hang loose.
> 
> GOOGLE:
> 
> View attachment 126624


Ive seen lots or very attractive big girls tbh. Not the "they would be so good looking if they trimmed down" type either. Just big girls that are hot. Just my opinion of course. Fair enough if you dont find them attractive.


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> They help us look big...we protect them  good deal. Teamwork lol.


Unless they fight as well, then BBers are no harder than anyone else.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JammyGit said:


> Unless they fight as well, then BBers are no harder than anyone else.


True. But im sure you know that the majority will back down instantly if you bark loud enough.

That said i can land a quick punch/elbow when i need to. Wouldnt say i could fight though as far more skill than that in a fighter.

Also, your fat security guard at tesco isnt going to do shi.t if you run off with something. Hes a very good deterrent though.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Probably a bit of both tbh. They help us look big...we protect them  good deal. Teamwork lol.


Ah that's where I go wrong...I don't need protecting....my chap is quite proud of the fact I'm stronger than him in some things....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Ah that's where I go wrong...I don't need protecting....my chap is quite proud of the fact I'm stronger than him in some things....


F.uck that :lol:

I want a stupid, pretty, ditsy girl that needs help opening a jar of jam and knows the role of a woman (cooking and cleaning obviously).


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> F.uck that :lol:
> 
> I want a stupid, pretty, ditsy girl that needs help opening a jar of jam and knows the role of a woman (cooking and cleaning obviously).


See, if everyone wanted the same thing, I'd be terminally single... :lol:

I am a better cook, to be fair, and I get him to do all the heavy dirty jobs.....

He'd hate it if I was helpless and stupid...though sometimes I ask him to open a jar, usually because my hands are too small


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Beklet said:


> See, if everyone wanted the same thing, I'd be terminally single... :lol:
> 
> I am a better cook, to be fair, and I get him to do all the heavy dirty jobs.....
> 
> He'd hate it if I was helpless and stupid...*though sometimes I ask him to open a jar, usually because my hands are too small *


and to let him feel like he still has his testicles.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> and to let him feel like he still has his testicles.


Lol nope he's quite secure in his masculinity.... :lol:

It is nice to be me and not have to worry about emasculating someone......he's old fashioned in some ways - he still prefers to pay when we go out but he's not averse to me paying for stuff either.....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Lol nope he's quite secure in his masculinity.... :lol:
> 
> It is nice to be me and not have to worry about emasculating someone......he's old fashioned in some ways - he still prefers to pay when we go out but he's not averse to me paying for stuff either.....


I always get the wife to pay...i earnt the money, least she can do is get off her ass and pay the bill :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Beklet said:


> Lol nope he's quite secure in his masculinity.... :lol:
> 
> It is nice to be me and not have to worry about emasculating someone......he's old fashioned in some ways - he still prefers to pay when we go out but he's not averse to me paying for stuff either.....


im a modern man in that respect lol


----------



## W33BAM (Dec 23, 2008)

Beklet said:


> I was a skinny size 8 once.....felt horrible


Me too! Was a size 6, about 7 1/2 stone. Collar bones and delts just look odd! Stringy! I've never lost my ass though, always had a big ass! I look much better with weight on. Although maybe I've taking it too far recently!!



Beklet said:


> Missed the prev page but depends on goals, I suppose...to be proper lean then yes, 2 stone isn't such a strange figure...
> 
> I'd need to lose 2 stone to look curvy and fit, nearer 4 stone to look lean....on this board, people understand that, but if I told someone ouside BB that I would need to lose 4 stone to get on a stage, all I'd get is 'Oh no,you're fine as you are' and 'where from?'
> 
> ...


Again I agree Bex. In the 'real world' I'm normal. But in the BB world I'm fat as fck! And I am! Fatter than I've ever been, for me. But I'm by no means obese! I'm still only a size 12, but at 5ft2 that looks far worse than on taller girl!

My delightful boyfriend calls me lovely motivational names like

Chunky

Thick set

Bubbly

Chubby

Sturdy

Big boned etc etc

He's such a doll eh!!! Phat Phud!

In answer to Queenie, I think girls like Kelly Brooke and the kardashians are curvy, gorgeous. Girls with nice boobs, waist, ass ratio. Chubby, IMO, is girls who have a gut that sticks out further than their boobs!! But they can still be pretty, sexy, attractive too. It's all about confidence and knowing how to dress for your shape. And how to carry it off.

But no one wants a rack of bones either. Boys might, real men don't! Or I'd be single!!

I've no plans to be skinny, the thought annoys me!! Who the fck wants the thigh gap anyway? I don't wanna look like I've had an adductorectomy!!


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Curvy is a women who has hips and tits.

Chubby is a non curvy women with too much fat on her.

Curvy women tend to look fat rather than chubby.


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

how can any body say the women at the top part of the picture are sexy looking. When the women below should be and are what most women look like.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jon1 said:


> View attachment 126682
> 
> 
> how can any body say the women at the top part of the picture are sexy looking. When the women below should be and are what most women look like.


They all look pretty sexy if you ask me lol.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Photoshop is strong in the first set of pics.

Said it once I'll say it again. The fashion industry is dominated by gay men who have no attraction to women full stop. They don't tend to take heterosexual males opinions too seriously when designing.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/germany/6312233/Karl-Lagerfeld-curvy-women-should-stay-off-the-catwalk.html



> *Largerfeld said that those who criticised models for looking bony or anorexic were fat *" chip-eating", jealous mummies.
> 
> *"No one wants to see curvy women," *he was quoted as saying on the website of news magazine Focus.
> 
> "You've got fat mothers with their bags of chips sitting in front of the television and saying that thin models are ugly."


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> They all look pretty sexy if you ask me lol.


Yep, I would take everyone of them out for a cheese sandwich, let me tell ya!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Yep, I would take everyone of them out for a cheese sandwich, let me tell ya!


Make that a couple of double whoppers for the top lot....


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Make that a couple of double whoppers for the top lot....


yeh but dude, you eat junk food it don't fill you up, its full of empty cals and full of cr*p.

You may enjoy it for a few minutes. but you will always go back to eating more quality fuller foods. :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jon1 said:


> yeh but dude, you eat junk food it don't fill you up, its full of empty cals and full of cr*p.
> 
> You may enjoy it for a few minutes. but you will always go back to eating more quality fuller foods. :thumb:


Id agree with you....but not whoppers my man. The king of burgers. Nothing beats a double whopper...except a triple whopper, which isnt on the menu but they will still make it for you if you ask


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Id agree with you....but not whoppers my man. The king of burgers. Nothing beats a double whopper...except a triple whopper, which isnt on the menu but they will still make it for you if you ask


Xl double bacon beats it!


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Id agree with you....but not whoppers my man. The king of burgers. Nothing beats a double whopper...except a triple whopper, which isnt on the menu but they will still make it for you if you ask


sadly i'm not a whopper man, don't like burger king myself the fake tasting char grill taste in the burger just not right


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Xl double bacon beats it!


Nooe. I want to taste the beef....not ****ty bacon lol.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Nooe. I want to taste the beef....not ****ty bacon lol.


Whoever added bacon to the humble cheeseburger is a legend in my eyes!


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Whoever added bacon to the humble cheeseburger is a legend in my eyes!


have to agree with you. 

but it has nothing on these guys


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Id agree with you....but not whoppers my man. The king of burgers. Nothing beats a double whopper...except a triple whopper, which isnt on the menu but they will still make it for you if you ask





Fatstuff said:


> Xl double bacon beats it!


I'm reading this and craving a Burger King then a Burger King advert comes on the tv! :cursing:

Anybody had a Big King XXL? I had one in Germany a few years ago :drool:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

jon1 said:


> have to agree with you.
> View attachment 126710
> 
> 
> but it has nothing on these guys


that's one mighty burger there lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I don't see 'chubby' and 'curvy' as a continuation of the same thing.

I see 'curvy' as being shape due to genetics I.e. hourglass. And chubby as having too much fat. Therefore a 'curvy' woman can also be 'chubby'. Hourglass women however can carry 'chubby' better as the fat tends to sit on thighs, bum and boobs whilst maintaining a waist. Some of the pictures in this thread that supposedly show 'curvy' women, to me also look overweight....they're just carrying it well.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


>


Hot


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> They all look pretty sexy if you ask me lol.


Are u just greedy Mcgru lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Are u just greedy Mcgru lol


Not greedy, i just like all different shapes and sizes.

I also like girls that shi.t on the floor and rub it all over themselves, but thats another story...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Not greedy, i just like all different shapes and sizes.
> 
> I also like girls that shi.t on the floor and rub it all over themselves, but thats another story...


Your a minger!! :nono:


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

i was hoping to see some more pictures of big ****s and big thighs but iv flicked through endless pages of nothing whats going on


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ASOC5 said:


> i was hoping to see some more pictures of big ****s and big thighs but iv flicked through endless pages of nothing whats going on


What's going on is........the men haven't put any pics yet of THEIR big ****s and thighs...


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> What's going on is........the men haven't put any pics yet of THEIR big ****s and thighs...


if thats what your into fair play


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Curvy or chubby?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Curvy or chubby?
> 
> View attachment 126816
> View attachment 126817


chubby.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Both and beautiful.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Christina Hendricks is the modern day Mazza.

 :bounce: :beer:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Christina Hendricks is the modern day Mazza.
> 
> View attachment 126820
> View attachment 126821
> ...


Oh I adore her in Mad Men....just gorgeous!!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Taking the f*ckin p*ss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It must take some people to dress that in the morning


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> Oh I adore her in Mad Men....just gorgeous!!


Yeah it's the way she carries herself as well. I love that 50's era pin up style of shape. Nothing to do with the stockings and suspenders mind... :whistling:

There are a number of studies that men are genetically hardwired to be attracted to a certain hip-waist ratio. Here is an excerpt of it. Check this out...



> Men looked more often and for longer at the breasts, irrespective of the WHR of the images. However, men rated images with an hourglass shape and a slim waist (0.7 WHR) as most attractive, irrespective of breast size. These results provide quantitative data on eye movements that occur during male judgments of the attractiveness of female images, and indicate that assessments of the female hourglass figure probably occur very rapidly.


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19688590

The scientist who performed the above experiment has done several others, all with the same result basically. That men are attracted to women with a 0.7 WHR (ratio of the circumference of the waist to that of the hips) almost regardless of other attributes, and they scan for it very quickly lol.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

As good as it gets for me


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

CJ said:


> As good as it gets for me
> 
> View attachment 126848


Oh my goodness she is yummy! The second I saw that I literally stopped and said 'mmmm' and had to show Lorian.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Katy said:


> Oh my goodness she is yummy! The second I saw that I literally stopped and said 'mmmm' and had to show Lorian.


Stunning isnt she....I saw her pic a while ago when a friend sent it to me (she knew id like her :0 )

Im a sucker for a girl with tattoos


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

Curvy girls' figures go in and out, chubbys' just keep on going out and out and out and out and.....

Plus curvy is sexy, chubby isn't


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Your a minger!! :nono:


oh, if only you knew...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

CJ said:


> As good as it gets for me
> 
> View attachment 126848


Dem hips.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

digitalis said:


> Dem hips.


I know buddy..I love hips


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

I think I would prefer Carey's twee and shrill Disney-style vocal chords anyday compared to Cher's bombastic, booming, emotionless voice. Then again you can't beat ol' Tina's gravelly soul of her tones. Simply the best.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> I think I would prefer Carey's twee and shrill Disney-style vocal chords anyday compared to Cher's bombastic, booming, emotionless voice. Then again you can't beat ol' Tina's gravelly soul of her tones. Simply the best.


Wrong thread Laurie :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Wrong thread Laurie :lol:


Oh nooooooo. People get banned for that sort of thing. Anyway, Mariah's curvy and Tina's definitely chubby.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

saxondale said:


> you`re neither curvy nor chubby.
> 
> Nigella Lawson - curvy
> 
> Dawn french - chubby


and i would do either of them!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Curvy = good sexy

Chubby = minging bad not sexy


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

CJ said:


> As good as it gets for me
> 
> View attachment 126848


Think I'm about to lose my sh1t...


----------

